# le taf (origin)



## KaRiNe_Fr

marget said:
			
		

> Une petite question, KaRiNe: D'où vient le mot argotique "taf(f)? Je ne le connais pas du tout. Merci d'avance de ton explanation!


Marget, je serais bien en peine de te fournir une explication quant à l'origine de ce mot, car je ne savais même pas l'écrire (un f ou deux ?). il faut dire que c'est de l'argot oral, je ne l'ai jamais écrit.
Une petite recherche internautique te permettra sans doute d'en savoir plus que moi (je vais d'ailleurs de ce pas y faire un tour aussi  ).

Edit : c'est peut-être tout simplement l'abréviation de "travail à faire"...


----------



## anangelaway

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Edit : c'est peut-être tout simplement l'abréviation de *"travail à faire"*...


 
Ha oui, moi je crois que c'est tout bête comme ça, cette histoire.  

*T*RAVAIL *À* *F*AIRE


----------



## Cath.S.

Anangelaway said:
			
		

> Ha oui, moi je crois que c'est tout bête comme ça, cette histoire.
> 
> *T*RAVAIL *À* *F*AIRE


 
Cette étymologie me semble un peu louche. _Taf_ signifie aussi _peur_, et également _part de_ _butin_ (d'un malfrat), ce qui est plus en rapport avec l'idée de travail. 
Le sens du mot aurait glissé de gain acquis illégalement à manière licite de gagner de l'argent.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Oui, j'ai vu ça aussi (butin) dans le TLFi et dans le glossaire de languefrancaise.net, mais je n'ai pas été totalement convaincue...


----------



## anangelaway

egueule said:
			
		

> Cette étymologie me semble un peu louche. _Taf_ signifie aussi _peur_, et également _part de_ _butin_ (d'un malfrat), ce qui est plus en rapport avec l'idée de travail.
> Le sens du mot aurait glissé de gain acquis illégalement à manière licite de gagner de l'argent.


 
Oui, c'est ce que m'a dit le TFLi, mais je l'ai pas cru: trois fois, je l'ai lu. De pétoche_+butin+prendre son pied, etc..._, je ne suis pas arrivée à _travail_, alors je l'ai mis en doute sur le coup. 
Mais ton explication paraît un tout petit plus logique.
Promis je le referai plus. 

WTD c'est pas mal aussi.


----------



## Cath.S.

Une des raisons qui me font douter de l'explication _travail à faire_ : le français n'est pas aussi friand d'acronymes que l'anglais, et loin s'en faut.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Entièrement d'accord, je n'y croyais pas non plus. 
Mais de la part du butin du malfrat à la part honnête du travailleur, le glissement est fort quand même. A moins que tu n'aies d'autres sources qui le confirmeraient de façon plus probante ?
(auquel cas ce serait intéressant de les donner ici, qu'on devienne tous un peu moins en friche  )


----------



## timpeac

I remember when I first came across the word "taf" I couldn't find a dictionary with it in (although it was apparently a common word - I saw it in a cartoon on a postcard) and the only way I could work out that it meant "work" was by googling the word and seeing the sort of sentences that had it in. This always struck me as a prime example of a little pet-theory of mine : namely that French has a huge amount of slang that it "officially" likes to pretend doesn't even exist (or does its very best to ignore). In English, I think, words are included in dictionaries based on how common they are, not on a value judgement of the word itself.


----------



## Cath.S.

Karine said:
			
		

> A moins que tu n'aies d'autres sources qui le confirmeraient de façon plus probante ?


Pas la moindre. Ce n'est qu'une hypothèse, peut-être à des années-lumière de la véritable explication. 

Tim, _taf_ est désormais dans l'Officiel du Scrabble. C'est déjà ça.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

egueule said:
			
		

> Pas la moindre. Ce n'est qu'une hypothèse, peut-être à des années-lumière de la véritable explication.
> 
> Tim, _taf_ est désormais dans l'Officiel du Scrabble. C'est déjà ça.


Vous êtes au moins deux alors (chercher taf en haut à droite). Les années-lumière se raccourcissent-elles ?


----------



## timpeac

egueule said:
			
		

> Pas la moindre. Ce n'est qu'une hypothèse, peut-être à des années-lumière de la véritable explication.
> 
> Tim, _taf_ est désormais dans l'Officiel du Scrabble. C'est déjà ça.


Well it wasn't in any of the damn books I looked it up in a few years ago

Seriously though, I'm sure that it would have been found in the biggest of dictionaries. My point is that it hadn't filtred down to the smaller ones as much as its prominence probably merited - and I have thought the same on occasion about many other words.

Edit - thanks Karine - when I first tried to find the word would have been long before I knew of the wonderful resources like that to be found on the net.


----------



## Cath.S.

Vive M. Garreau, enfin un homme intelligent ! (c'est-à-dire « d'accord avec moi ») 

Autant donner le lien direct vers la page en question.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ah oui c'est vrai, c'est mieux ! 
Mais alors (faux-cul) on n'a pas la chance de tomber sur les 50 mots choisis au hasard... J'ai eu droit à "arquepincer"


----------



## Xuagram

"taf" vient de "Travail A Faire" = T.A.F.
On dit "j'ai du taf", par extension, le verbe "taffer"= travailler


----------



## le chat noir

I think the "travail à faire" ethymology is as bogus as the infamous "fornication under control of the king" urban legend (excuse my French ).

The "petit Robert" dictionnary gives the 16th century word "tafe" as its "unclear origin". The initial meaning was "fear", then "share [of loot]" and finally it came to mean "work/job".

There has also been a discussion on the same topic on this forum (mostly in French I'm afraid).

From this discussion I retained the following points:
- "taf" can be also be written "taffe". So much for the the acronym.
- the use of acronyms is very recent in French. It is doubtful 18th or 19th century scoundrels would have designed argotic words that way.
- the initial meaning has little or nothing to do with work.

Personnally I have never heard "taf" used for anything but "work" these last 20 or 30 years. I wonder if it is still used in other senses in some parts of France or other French speaking countries.


----------



## gustave

c'est un mot qui était officiellement utilisé par exemple dans les ports où les dockers étaient payés non pas pour une durée mais pour un *taf* (travail à faire). Donc taf ne veut pas seulement dire _travail_ mais _une certaine quantité de travail._
Encore maintenant, on dit j'ai fait mon taf, c'est à dire j'ai fini le travail que j'avais à faire, ou la partie du travail qui me revenait.


----------



## le Grand Soir

Bonsoir à tous,

Bien que une bonne partie de la discussion sur le terme argotique, *taf*, se soit dépassée il y a belle lurette, quelques idées dont mes citations ci-dessous restent vivantes.  Moi, j'e suis d'accord que *taf *est bien un acronym, mais lorsque des autres participants à notre groupe disent que *taf *signifie _travaux à faire,_ j'y toujours déchiffrais: *trucs à foutre*.   Parmi les gens qui me connaissent, c'est pas très surprenant , j'e suis toujours vulgaire, qu'en puis-je dire?  

[…]

le Grand Soir


----------



## mataripis

I'm sorry I cannot understand clearly french but what is travail?- travel? I noticed that word Taft in English names and I thought it originated from Greek/Aramaic  letter T read as Tau or Taf in Greek.I may sound unusual because I am linking this word to Tagalog word Tuwid or Tawo( straight line or True or real people)this word taf has something to do with straight line or direct focusing or straight mind that does not compromise with sudden turn or changes.


----------



## Micia93

"travail" means "work", which gives the verb "travailler"


----------



## NarvaloXC3

Est-ce que ça ne serait pas une déformation de l'argot "aller au turf"  ?


----------



## LARSAY

Slang word which, originally, was the share of a band's loot. "Aller au taf" thus meant "going looting (to get money)", which explains why it became "aller au travail" ("aller au turf" has the same meaning - years ago, a woman who " allait au turf" was a prostitute)


----------

